# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  كم يبلغ عدد مفردات اللغة العربيه هل هو ألف ألف (مليون).؟

## محب اللغة والأدب

أعرف أن أكبر معجم عربي(التاج) ويحتوي على أكثر من  12 الف جذر و120 ألف مادة
بينما لسان العرب يحتوي على 80 ألف مادة

اللغة الإنجليزية قيل تحتوي 400 ألف كلمة و300 ألف مصطلح علمي 
لكنني قرأت أن بالإشتقاق تبلغ اللغة العربية المليون فهل هذا صحيح ؟
وهل المعاجم العربية لم تستوعب المشتقات جميعها؟

----------


## محب اللغة والأدب

ألا تعرفون

----------


## الرّعيل الأول

أعلمني دكتور في اللسانيات اسمه الساسي بجامعة الادب بالبليدة : بعد الإحصاءات تبيّن أن خاصة الناس اليوم يستعملون من اللغة العربية نسبة ثلاثين بالمائة 

ولا أعلم شخصا ضبط هذا الباب ضبطا

والله أعلم

----------


## محب اللغة والأدب

بارك الله فيك



> اللغة الإنجليزية قيل تحتوي 400 ألف كلمة و300 ألف مصطلح علمي


قد تجاوزت الآن المليون مفردة.
أما ماذكرتُه في أول مشاركة من عدد جذور ومواد معجمي التاج واللسان أمر معروف وأكيد
لكن أردت التأكد من عدد المفردات شاملة المشتقات لأني وجدت الموسوعة العربية العالمية ذكرت التالي:

"يُعَدُّ مُعجم العربية أغنى معاجم اللغات في المفردات ومرادفاتها (الثروة اللفظية)؛ إذْ تضُمُّ المعاجم العربية الكبيرة أكثر من مليون مفردة. وحَصْرُ تلك المفردات لا يكون بحَصْر مواد المعجم؛ ذلك لأن العربية لغة اشتقاق، والمادة اللغوية في المعجم العربي التقليدي هي مُجرَّد جذْر، والجِذْر الواحد تتفرَّع منه مفردات عديدة، فالجذْر ع و د مثلاً تتفرَّع منه المفردات: عادَ، وأعادَ، وعوَّدَ، وعاودَ، واعْتادَ، وتَعوَّدَ، واستعادَ، وعَوْد، وعُود، وعَوْدة، وعِيد، ومَعَاد، وعِيادَة، وعادة، ومُعاوَدَة، وإعادة، وتَعْوِيد، واعتِياد، وتَعَوُّد، واسْتِعَادَة، وعَادِيّ. يُضاف إليها قائمة أخرى بالأسماء المشتقَّة من بعض تلك المفردات. وكلُّ مفردة تؤدِّي معنًى مختلفًا عن غيرها."

*فما مستندهم في ذلك؟

----------


## عارف عبد المنعم

يبلغ عدد كلمات اللغة العربيةاكثر من 12مليون و300الف كلمة. وهي من اوسع اللغات و  اما عن الاستعمال فلقد استعمل العقاد 10في المئة فقط اما الان الحكم لك اخي

----------


## محب اللغة والأدب

هذا العدد أخي الكريم يشمل المهمل وقد ذكره العلماء السيوطي والزبيدي كما أذكر
يعني بحساب احتمالات الثلاثي والرباعي 
لكن أكثره مهمل
من التاج
( المقصد الثالث | في عدة أبنية الكلام )  | | في المزهر نقلا عن مختصر كتاب | العين للزبيدي ما نصه : عدة مستعمل | الكلام كله ومهمله ستة آلاف ألف وتسعة | وخمسون ألفا وأربعمائة ، المستعمل | منها خمسة آلاف وستمائة وعشرون ، | والمهمل ستة آلاف ألف وستمائة | ألف وثلاثة وتسعون ألفا وسبعمائة | وثمانون 
ما مصدر الرقم الذي ذكرته

----------


## أبو إسحاق إبراهيم

" الخليل بن أحمد الفراهيدي افترض متوالية رياضية :
عندنا 28 حرفاً , فإذا أن كل حرف يتعامل مع بقية الحروف , فقدر أن اللغة العربية في جذورها لا بد أن لا تقل عن 120 مليوناً من الكلمات .
 لسان العرب - لابن منظور  - لا يزيد عن 160 ألف كلمة . أي 200 /1 واحد على مائتين من المادة اللغوية التي لابد أن تجمع وتصنف .
سبب توقف الجمع والتصنيف أنه قيل : توقف الاستشهاد بالشعر العربي في اللغة .. "

بتصرف من محاضرة للأستاذ / فاروق شوشه - أمين مجمع اللغة العربية بالقاهرة بعنوان : موقف المجامع اللغوية من خطاب اللغة العربية في الإعلام العربي - بتاريخ 18 ربيع الأول 1431هـ الموافق 4 مارس 2010م

----------


## محب اللغة والأدب

والانجلزية
28 حرف وكثير من اللغات هكذا
لو حسبنا احتمالات الحروف سيكون ايضا 120 مليون للانجليزية
لادخل لهذا بسؤالي 

أنا أسأل عن المستخدم

----------

